# would you date a guy?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

who is 28 and never been on a date and can't talk to girls


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would date a girl like that. And I am sure there are plenty of women who would date a guy liek that as well! I am no better than you and I gots some hope left!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i dunno, i would think that the fact that he can't talk to girls might be an issue. what are we gonna do on a date?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I sure hope so


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Let's not be hypocritical, 95% of women wouldn't.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TPower said:


> Let's not be hypocritical, 95% of women wouldn't.


Mainly because the guy himself won't have enough confidence to make it happen.

To prove that you're wrong, you don't even have to tell a girl of your past and she'll still end up liking you. If you are someone she likes in the now then the past nor experience will matter. And I can refute this with 100% confidence because it happens all the time.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

eer, well, if you can't TALK to girl then you need to work on that...

would you want to date someone you can't talk to at all?

as far as the experience thing, it doesn't matter.

You can talk to people or else you wouldn't be sophisticated enough to type logically. Just give yourself permission to do it and you'll soon realize it is no obstacle.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

No I wouldn't, but only because I'm straight.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nada said:


> No I wouldn't, but only because I'm straight.


your avatar is terrifying!

:shock


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> who is 28 and never been on a date and can't talk to girls


No one wants to date someone who can't talk to them. Learn how.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea thats the sad reality. 1 of the key things in any relationship is communication. 

What would you do on the date if you couldnt talk to them?? There would be nothing to talk about, awkward silences and the girl will be off like a shot thinking "what a waste of a night"

The ways to be successful on a date is to make sure you are looking your best (even more important if you met them online cause theyve seen a pic of you and must think you look nice, so you can step it up and exceed their expectations). 

Then the rest is like a job interview really. You have to talk about yourself (things they may be interested in and can relate to), ask them loads of questions (about their job, their hobby's, future plans, music they like and try to relate to them).

Really on a date you cant have any silences. Unless you are eating or something like that. If there is a few seconds of silence you have to be quick and think of something to fill the gaps like even things such as "I still cant believe work didnt let you out til 30 mins after your shift finished yesterday"... Then that will fall into more conversation and give you time to think of something else to talk about.

If im brutally honest, you could be the best looking guy in the world, but without being able to hold a conversation on a date (even if its with some alcohol to boost confidence) theres only a very very slim chance it will pay off


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure, but he would have to be able to talk to me. I'm not a mind reader and can't deal with silent types. And it takes a certain type of person (not me) to open up tight lipped people.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Whether in a romantic situation or not, most people don't care if you can't open up to people. They just care if you can open up to THEM.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's not so odd. My sister never had a girlfriend until she was 28 and I think she's pretty normal.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I thought this thread and op was asking if you date a guy instead because you gave up on women.

Then I read the replies and felt fairly dumb.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah. He'd have _be able_ to talk to me, but not all the time because I don't like people who can't shut up. :O


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So you mean some of the guys on SAS? I would hope girls would, but I'm also pulling for the guys on here. Thinking positively, woo.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd date a 28 year-old who's never been on a date, but not one who can't talk to women. 

It's really not hard. If you have guy friends, talk to her like she's one of them. I may omit talking about certain things with guys (i.e. nail polish and other guys), but otherwise the conversations are the same.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

1) what does he look like?
2) what does he do? (because he's 28 after all, I'd expect him to have mid level or better management position), nearing 30s you should be pushing $70k + salary in my opinion

I met a guy once who was around this age (late 20s) and he was a financial analyst, and he was surprisingly attractive/young looking, and he told me he was a virgin. I nearly fell off my seat, because how could a guy with such a great job/good looks be a virgin in his late 20s?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I am that guy, but a year older, and can talk to girls. Unfortunately, however, I am probably not talking the right way, because they don't want to go out with me...
> 
> Oh yes, because every guy who is a perpetual virgin needs to look like Bill Gates...and be poor...


This guy was a solid 8. He was the type of guy that is the head of a frat party, your typical all American boy. And a financial analyst, you know how many women that title alone can score a man? It's like the next best thing after Doctors.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

What kind of relationship exactly do you expect to have with someone you can't even talk to?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I've seen plenty of guys like that in porn films, yet* sadly all the geeks that don't look like that are married*...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Umm, if you happen to A.) have a good career as a doctor, scientist, physicist, teacher, or any part of society that is useful, you have to be intelligent, and B.) see A for clarification.
> 
> All the frat guys I know in my college got thrown out for having poor grades and partying. Perhaps it's different in California...?


Wrong WT I never said I wanted a frat guy. Just a guy that LOOKS like a frat guy/all American type male. Frat boys are actually a gross turn off to me. Most of the time unambitious and immature.

Do you get the point of my original post now? Looks like a frat guy AND had a nice job? Virgin? Falling off my seat?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Umm, if you happen to A.) have a good career as a doctor, scientist, physicist, teacher, or any part of society that is useful, you have to be intelligent, and B.) see A for clarification.
> 
> All the frat guys I know in my college got thrown out for having poor grades and partying. Perhaps it's different in California...?


This is so judgemental. Many of the kids from my HS that joined frats are super smart and are getting really good grades in school/high paying jobs right after college. Yes, there is the chance of getting poor grades cuz party all night, but it doesn't mean they are stupid and immature. How can you assume this guy was a geek and then COMPLETELY changed himself. Much higher chance was frat boy that studied hard.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

yes everyone deserves a chance


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Advisory ***

*Yep, you know the drill. Control it, please.*


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> *** Thread Advisory ***
> 
> *Yep, you know the drill. Control it, please.*


?? what did they do wrong?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> This is so judgemental. Many of the kids from my HS that joined frats are super smart and are getting really good grades in school/high paying jobs right after college. Yes, there is the chance of getting poor grades cuz party all night, but it doesn't mean they are stupid and immature. How can you assume this guy was a geek and then COMPLETELY changed himself. Much higher chance was frat boy that studied hard.


That's true, some people were blessed with looks and intelligence.

Oh crap, me too!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

no, I wouldn't date a guy. I'm straight :stu


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

No I would not date a guy.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes I would, but I would want him to respond to me and talk to me when I start speaking. Because duh the point of dating is getting to know each other by communicating.

Straight guys, of course you wouldn't date a guy, so why bother responding to the thread? :stu


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> This is so judgemental. Many of the kids from my HS that joined frats are super smart and are getting really good grades in school/high paying jobs right after college. Yes, there is the chance of getting poor grades cuz party all night, but it doesn't mean they are stupid and immature. How can you assume this guy was a geek and then COMPLETELY changed himself. Much higher chance was frat boy that studied hard.


Yes this is true, but he did say that the frat boys he _*knows*_ got thrown out. He is speaking from his own experience, he did not say all were thrown out as a general population.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

calichick said:


> This guy was a solid 8. He was the type of guy that is the head of a frat party, your typical all American boy. And a financial analyst, you know how many women that title alone can score a man? It's like the next best thing after Doctors.


The looks part I can understand but someone's career has never been a turn on for me. Some women want it undoubtedly, but not the type I'd want, but I'm sure they wouldn't want me either lol so it's all good and fair :b


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

calichick said:


> 1) what does he look like?
> 2) what does he do? (because he's 28 after all, I'd expect him to have mid level or better management position), nearing 30s you should be pushing $70k + salary in my opinion
> 
> I met a guy once who was around this age (late 20s) and he was a financial analyst, and he was surprisingly attractive/young looking, and he told me he was a virgin. I nearly fell off my seat, because how could a guy with such a great job/good looks be a virgin in his late 20s?


there is nothing wrong with being a virgin, it's actually better to be, why would anyone not want to be one?


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iv always had views about keeping your virginity until you met the right person... But in this day and age its too easy to meet someone, think they are the right person, lose your virginity and then find out they are the opposite to what you thought.

Thats what happened to me. I never wanted it like that. But when you lose your virginity, once that specialness (or the fear) of losing it has gone, you become more sexually active and are not nervous, but actually want sex in future relationships weather you think deep down if they are the 1 or not.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I agree, Join Martin. I can't control when someone's going to be a douche towards me.
> 
> The thing that offended me was that I asked, in one thread, if a 29 year old dating an 18 year old - that is two adults - is something to be concerned with. I had just been flirted with by an 18 year old, and I thought something might happen.
> 
> ...


Not true.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Somewhat not true .

The problem that I have seen, is many women under that age who you get in a relationship with, often are simply not ready to settle.

Disaster if you are 25+, and ready to settle, cause deep into the relationship they could realise this and at least want a few more years of having fun and not being fully committed, not all are that way though.

Its all about age difference really when it comes to maturity, when the guys over 25 he may be fed up of clubbing, or something like that, whilst if the girl is only 21, she may be in her prime for it. So the guy may see her as immature as he grew out of it


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Heh I don't club and not into the party scene so there's a difference. I like talking about deep subjects and having fun at the house. I do agree I'm not ready to settle...feel like I should be able to be by myself right now.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

calichick said:


> 1) what does he look like?
> 2) what does he do? (because he's 28 after all, I'd expect him to have mid level or better management position), nearing 30s you should be pushing $70k + salary in my opinion
> ?


I hope you have similar high standards for yourself as you have for a potential date.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

meganmila said:


> feel like I should be able to be by myself right now.


Good that you know how you feel with that,

Theres just a lot of women there around your age, who believe they are ready for a relationship, but then after a year, its theres any signs of things getting tough, rather than sort it, they realise they actually want the single life for a bit longer.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

alte said:


> I hope you have similar high standards for yourself as you have for a potential date.


Trust me, I do. I am a perfectionist.

I absolutely despise hypocrites.

I.e ugly person only expecting hot dates
Poor people expecting rich dates.

Ugly should stick with ugly hot with hot. Ya know?



MobiusX said:


> there is nothing wrong with being a virgin, it's actually better to be, why would anyone not want to be one?


I'm not turned on by just the mere fact of a 28 year old virgin. Partly because I know he's probably been using his hand for 20 years instead of just getting a woman. It's not exactly a come hither sentiment..just my personal preference



bwidger85 said:


> The looks part I can understand but someone's career has never been a turn on for me. *Some* women want it undoubtedly,


correction, "most" women want it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think I will ever be in a relationship. I don't have a job because I have to take care of my parents. My mother was diagnosed with a lung disease when I was 14. She has COPD and she has been on oxygen 24 hours a day since 2008. I worked with my father until last year. He had a heart attack and a stroke over 3 months ago.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

A clingy woman would. The type that wants herself to be the only girl you talk to


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I sure hope so


lol >>not sure what we'd do if the guy cant talk to me though . . .


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Don't listen to cali: **edit**


*re·al·ist*   [ree-uh-list] 
_noun_
1. A person who tends to view or represent things as they really are.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Only if he was capable of opening up and talking to me at some point.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Yeah WELL maybe not currently... 28 is a little old for me, emotionally. But a few years down the road, yeah, if he could talk to ME. I'm not a girl, duh, I just am an awesome blob of human with boobs and whatnot, so no reason for him to worry!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

@ the OP: Sure. As long as if he can talk to me.
I'm not too much better when it comes to experience myself, anyway..


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

damn, 28, now girls that are 21 saying I'm too old, it's over for me, I wouldn't even know how to talk to a girl if I traveled back in time to high school, and girls my age I have less in common, many are married, many are in serious relationships, many have kids, it's over for me.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> damn, 28, now girls that are 21 saying I'm too old, it's over for me, I wouldn't even know how to talk to a girl if I traveled back in time to high school, and girls my age I have less in common, many are married, many are in serious relationships, many have kids, it's over for me.


The sad truth in some ways, is the older you get, the easier it can be (for the sad reasons below)..... I would say until 30 you got a great chance still, many women like older men thinking they can guide them on the right paths.

I mean 30+ I guess it can be easier to find someone.... because of the baggage issues with many like that. As you say yourself, they may have kids, they may of even just been divorced. Which, I will never feel comfortable with


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> who is 28 and never been on a date and can't talk to girls


Only if he can tolerate a woman who has never been on a date and can't talk to guys.


----------



## A3rghee029 (Aug 6, 2012)

My friend tried to set me up with her brother a few years ago when we were both virgins. me-25, him-24. He was a very cool guy, worked with computers, had just recently bought his own house. But very shy. We had a few beers. Talked a bit. Then it got weird. We laid down on his bed. He wouldn't make a move. I wouldn't make a move. Haven't talked since. 6 months later, right around the same time, we lost our virginity to other people. I WISH it would've been him. but oh well. Going to his wedding in November!


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

You are asking if I would date an exact male version of myself down to the age lol. Yes I would although 2 people with SA dating sounds like a recipe for disaster, they would never leave the house and use each other as enablers.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you subconsciously seek my approval on all these matters?

I mean, why do other peoples opinions affect you? Even though I never said the word loser per se, it shouldn't make a difference. 

Look at me, judgment just flies by me. If anything you should have a chuckle and do the opposite of whatever people advise. Makes life a hell of a lot more interesting.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Look who showed up opcorn Judgement effects your more than you think, or you wouldn't have reported me.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Look who showed up opcorn


oh that one quite guy


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Look who showed up opcorn Judgement effects your more than you think, or you wouldn't have reported me.


Yea the judgment of "stop going off topic, you're going to get my thread closed down". Oh but look how wonderful that turned out :roll

I love people to judge me, if anything I thrive on it.

Right WT? :wink


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> Yea the judgment of "stop going off topic, you're going to get my thread closed down". Oh but look how wonderful that turned out :roll
> 
> I love people to judge me, if anything I thrive on it.
> 
> Right WT? :wink


Here let me help you get a better understanding of yourself. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histrionic_personality_disorder


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

He's like 18 years older than me.

I did 15 years older in my teens.

And I said nothing at all about morals. I said do the opposite of whatever people expect of you.

This is what living is all about. Not going down the boring conventional path.

I.e you want to screw 5 women in a day, you do what you have to do.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Forever alone with me buddy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Whatever, Cali.
> 
> All I'm saying is I get flamed for asking if I can date a girl who's *18, ten years younger than me, and legal age of an adult*, _and you and many other people see me as a pedophile for wanting to date a teenager, despite 18 not being pedophilia (I am not forgetting the Chris Hansen comment)...
> 
> ...


I never saw that topic of yours unfortunately but thanks for reinstating it in this topic looool

My point is people will say what they will, you do what you MUST.

I mean you can see I play by my own rules.

What's the definition of people who can't live out of the box a little,

a










All I want in life is excitement and passion and thrills.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Here let me help you get a better understanding of yourself. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histrionic_personality_disorder


I'm glad you guys have diagnosed me with the entire personality disorder manual, I mean anyone who has accomplished to be that much must be someone extraordinary.

_Special_.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> *Haha, it's living out of the box when you're dating someone who's in their late 40's...and you're 21...*
> 
> Yet, I am a pedophile for wanting to ask out a girl who's 18, when I am 29, and we are both college students...
> 
> ...


I just want to point out, the math in your first statement............is off.....

And also, which mod are you referring to?

I know you dislike me and all, but no doubt you're one of my favorite members here...

And also again, you should not be affected by what other people say about you...

I mean you think people call me a golddigger or other 4 letter words? It only friggin boosts my ego, turn that frown upside down!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> MilleniumMan is 37 years old, almost 38, and hasn't even kissed a girl.
> 
> Granted, he is incredibly picky and super religious, but still...you insult him when you insult people that are much younger than him...
> 
> ...


Lol he doesn't 'side' with me. I just tend to follow the rules more often than not (maybe 1 out of 10 times I break a rule here)

And you said _late 40s_. That's a whole decade off in my calculation.

Anyways, I don't really understand how these two thought processes go together

Why do you feel the need to date someone who's pushing 40, and already taken, when you're presumably surrounded by hot fraternity guys? *Date them, and stop insulting those of us who waited to have sex and just now are starting to jump on the dating bandwagon, and are insecure about it*...

How is my dating older men insulting to you who have "waited to have sex and just now are starting to jump on the dating bandwagon", seems to me that those are two completely independent thoughts on your part.

:afr

As Samantha on Sex and the City says

*"I will wear whatever and blow whomever I want as long as I can breathe and kneel. "*

:lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> It's not insulting, except when you make insulting comments. Like in the thread that you got closed of mine, where you said I would be caught with a 13 year old...my niece is almost 13, will be in a few months. That's insulting.
> 
> It might have actually been in a different thread that you made that comment, *but you've constantly been on my back over my virginity,* and the fact that I feel comfortable around women 19-21, being they're the ones that A.) generally hit on me, and B.) I am around at college, since I am an older college student who has not yet received a degree.


Whoaaaaaaaa you're giving the good Calichick name a negative rep there buddy.

Never said anything about any 13 year old. You brought up your cousin who is 13.

Also, never got a thread of yours closed down. It's in this very thread that I referenced a Dateline NBC show. Not closed down. Yet.

And also....never been on your back about 'your virginity.'

This goes back to me asking

Do you subconsciously seek my approval on these matters? Because just from reading your posts (quite a bit of justification as always) it seems you do. Just letting you know, *you don't need my approval or validation. *



> I don't want to pogo stick on every vagina that I get the chance to, then guilty as charged.


Also, is it a matter of, you don't want to?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Now you're just making **** up, because I don't have a cousin who is 13....it's my NIECE. NIECE. SISTER'S DAUGHTER.
> 
> Irregardless, I can pull up the comment you made, I'll do a search if you want...and point you to the thread you made it in...you may have been drunk or high or something when you wrote it, but you did write it...
> 
> ...


Again, never called anyone a loser.

Simply state *my *preferences.

And you just contradicted this

*"And no, I don't seek your approval."
*
With this

*"instead of reassuring them"
*
So go figure...

*sigh* I don't represent all desirable women out there.

*By the way, I find it extremely insulting on this forum where these *desperate males* you speak of are extremely judgmental against non desirable (unattractive) women.*

That is the definition of hypocritical. No matter how many times people call me judgmental/superficial/shallow here, they never look to themselves to see the reason why they are getting so upset is because they yearn for that same approval. (wow that was deep right there)

FYI, NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT A 13 YEAR OLD. SAID SOMETHING ABOUT AN 18 YEAR OLD.

In *THIS* thread. PAGE 2, jesus


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

It's funny, I haven't posted in one of WintersTale's threads since like 2010.

Talk about a flashback.

Anyways I have an affair to get to tomorrow. Need my beauty sleep for the art of seduction.

Later!

Also one last note,

DON'T JUDGE OTHER PEOPLE IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE JUDGED YOURSELF

xxx


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nevermind. I'm going to drop it.


----------



## harvester (Feb 21, 2012)

calichick said:


> 1) what does he look like?
> 2) what does he do? (because he's 28 after all, I'd expect him to have mid level or better management position), nearing 30s you should be pushing $70k + salary in my opinion
> 
> I met a guy once who was around this age (late 20s) and he was a financial analyst, and he was surprisingly attractive/young looking, and he told me he was a virgin. I nearly fell off my seat, because how could a guy with such a great job/good looks be a virgin in his late 20s?


 Well to lose your virginity looks or career domt matter! So this statement is odd. There are plenty of average to less than average looking men who lose their virginity and some good looking ones gave standards. Losing ones virginity is personal choose and if only more people would be fussy about it theur first time would be nicer and more passionate!


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Now you're just making **** up, because I don't have a cousin who is 13....it's my NIECE. NIECE. SISTER'S DAUGHTER.
> 
> Irregardless, I can pull up the comment you made, I'll do a search if you want...and point you to the thread you made it in...you may have been drunk or high or something when you wrote it, but you did write it...
> 
> ...





calichick said:


> Again, never called anyone a loser.
> 
> Simply state *my *preferences.
> 
> ...


Awwww

You two sound like an old married couple, how cute:b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

harvester said:


> Well to lose your virginity looks or career domt matter! So this statement is odd. There are plenty of average to less than average looking men who lose their virginity and some good looking ones gave standards. Losing ones virginity is personal choose and if only more people would be fussy about it theur first time would be nicer and more passionate!


My point was, men want sex. Men think about sex constantly. Men need sex. Men seek sex.

It's rare to come across someone so well endowed (with the financials and the looks) at that age, yet has the self discipline to refrain from having it.



Elixir said:


> Awwww
> 
> You two sound like an old married couple, how cute:b


Well I always think I'm right and he always wants to kill me, so that seems about right.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Some men can refrain from it. And no, they aren't gay.
> 
> You stereotyping men is almost as bad as men stereotyping themselves.


Key word being "some". I don't care about the minority of the population. I don't care what 1 out of 100 men thinks or does.

I try to understand the world as a whole in order to use that knowledge to my own personal advantage.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Who said anything about judging? 

I welcome this fact, that men are so focused on sex. I use this fact to get what I want in life, and stroke my own ego in return.

When you have 1+1=2 down in your head, you can pretty much divide and conquer

:lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am so glad you're proud to be a loose woman.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I am so glad you're proud to be a loose woman.


I'm not loose actually.

I use *sex appeal*, not the actual act of sexual intercourse, to manipulate.

I'm picky anyhow, men have to fit a strict criteria to get in my pants, and it has less to do with looks than what I feel in the mood for at the moment.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol you crack me up buddy


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I could go see a hooker tomorrow. Granted, I probably would be arrested, being where I live...but I _could_ lose my virginity. I don't want to, though...I still want my first time to be special. If I am horny, there is always porn.


Just use craigslist like my brother does :idea


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> If I wanted to do that, I would.
> 
> Like I said, I want to lose my virginity to a girlfriend. If I could, I would save it towards marriage.


Then don't use the casual encounters one, use the other one?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I'm being serious.
> 
> I have over 30 original albums created, I am an established musician, I am writing a novel, I am working on getting a degree in computer programming (which, if you need to know, is a high earning degree), I have a great family and somewhat great social circle...
> 
> What exactly do you have, other than you can use your body? What makes you better than a prostitute?


Man you should be glad I'm a good mood right, you can get banned in less than an instant just off the stuff you've said on this page lmao


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Nada said:


> No I wouldn't, but only because I'm straight.


um not on subject, jus wanted to say cool use of avatar


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

A3rghee029 said:


> Talked a bit. Then it got weird. We laid down on his bed. He wouldn't make a move. I wouldn't make a move.


I had the same thing happen to me. A hot girl invited me into her hotel room and we both relax on the bed. She turns the TV to porn and then we talk a little bit. I just didn't know how to make a move. :no I ended up falling asleep and her friends came over an hour later, knocked on the door and I had to leave.

What's wrong with me?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

No ****/bisexual feelings here. Although I do get man-crushes sometimes.


----------

